# The Home Depot - Southeastern Ma



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a call today for a home depot near my house for $13000. That includes a 1" trigger, shoveling, and sanding/salting. 

I told them Id take a look at it and give them a call back hoping that it may be an empty lot with plenty of room to push snow.

There must have been 50 islands and not a lot of room to put snow unless we use a loader to stack it. I called them back and said theres not way we could get near the $13000 mark they were looking for and told them I would work the numbers out tonight of what Id want. Im sure they will cry when they hear what Im asking. They said the price was pretty firm. 

Has anyone done any home depots or any store and had the same problem? Is there anyone out there that will actually do it for that much? How strict are the home depots?

Thanks


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

Is that for the season


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes......

Unreal.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

They will find someone to do it for that. I wouldn't waste my time even pricing it unless you have nothing to do.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Really the one we take of only has 6 islands and about 6 light poles, since it is a season price i understand it is a 1" trigger (which is only salting) but how often did they want it salted


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

cet;857387 said:


> They will find someone to do it for that. I wouldn't waste my time even pricing it unless you have nothing to do.


Its crazy. There is like to way to make money if you have to buy sand and salt, gas, hired help. Not even including insurance, paying yourself, repairs, profit, anything.

I havent seen the contract but Im sure they would want it salted once when they are open then after its cleared.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

The HDs near me are pretty large and have quite a few islands also. I couldn't imagine doing one of them for 13k....maybe 25k. Speacially with the long hours they are open and 7 days a week. You're married to it and you need at LEAST 2 trucks in there with decent sized bladed. Plus all the carriages and cars... no thanks.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

If its the one at exit 5 they are crazy. I thought Landers had all the depots in this area


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Its not that close to me. Its the one in Wareham. I know Landers and Nava have a lot of the big stuff in Kingston and Plymouth.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

the one on rt. 28. There is no way that any of the home depots or lowes can be done around here for so cheap. Some people have no clue.


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea exit 5 is huge.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm pretty new here guys as you may notice with my question but please help me out. What exactly is a "Trigger"? I've heard it before but have no ideas what it is.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

readysnowplow;858948 said:


> I'm pretty new here guys as you may notice with my question but please help me out. What exactly is a "Trigger"? I've heard it before but have no ideas what it is.


its when you start plowing 1' trigger 2' trigger and so on


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

1' might be a little late to start the route


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

caught that too ,huh? Although it is a very common typo. I like this one and I'v caught myself typing it in contracts .....

9"-12"
12''-15'' ...... talk about being in a pickle at 1'


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I think many of the big players on the south shore are being squeezed as well;
Heard a few stories already .
Many new players due to the economy, no loyalty from the big corps; go out and sell!


----------

